# Transferts de mails d'un Mac à un autre



## Zanne (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un iMac 2006 et un MacBook Pro 2011, tous les 2 sous Lion 10.7.5.
Grâce à Renaud31 il peuvent maintenant aimablement échanger des tas de choses par mon réseau Wi-Fi bien tranquillement...

J'utilise sur les deux Mac le logiciel mail.
En réception seulement sur le MacBook jusqu'à maintenant. Pour ne pas me mélanger les pinceaux, j'envoie tous mes mails du iMac.

Seulement c'est le MacBook qui va devenir mon seul ordi (je lui ai commandé un bel écran 22 pouces il en frétille à l'avance...). Donc je veux passer tous mes anciens mails du iMac au MacBook sans en perdre un, car c'est la trace de tous les échanges avec mes clients, c'est donc TRES important. Les transférer et les retrouver dans Mail du MacBook bien sûr....

Quel est le moyen le + fiable, simple et rapide pour faire ça?
Je ne suis pas une bête en techno, mais bon je m'en sors quand on m'explique.

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait bricoler avec le fichier com.apple.mail.plist... et manque de bol vraiment, je ne le trouve nulle part sur mon iMac!

Quelqu'un aurait-il(elle) une idée?

Un grand merci d'avance!

Zanne.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2012)

Rebonsoir 

non, pas com.apple.mail.plist : ça c'est le fichier qui contient les paramètres de configuration de ton "Mail" sur l'ordi.

Ce que tu veux, ce sont les mails eux-mêmes : il sont stockés dans un dossier "V2".

Pour y accéder : ta maison / Bibliothèque / Mail

Sous Lion, la Bibliothèque est masquée, pour la voir, fais dans le Finder : barre de menu, "aller", appuie sur la touche Alt, la Bibliothèque apparait dans la liste.

Regarde la structure de ce dossier V2, ensuite on verra pour le transfert.
(tu vas y voir toutes tes BAL et tous tes mails).


----------



## Zanne (27 Décembre 2012)

Hello Renaud!

Bon. J'ai cherché la bibliothèque pendant plus d'une heure cet aprem... Mais pourquoi l'ont-ils planquée?!!!
Mais bon. Le pb c'est que dans ma Bibliothèque il n'y a pas de dossier mail ni de dossier V2...

Planqués aussi? :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2012)

Je parle de la Bibliothèque de l'Utilisateur, celle qui est dans la petite maison, pas celle qui est à la racine du disque.

Petite maison (ta session) / Bibliothèque / Mail / V2


----------



## Zanne (27 Décembre 2012)

On se croirait dans un jeu de piste...
Trouvé!

J'ai tout ça dans V2 :
IMAP-anne.beguin.conseil@imap.gmail.com
Mailboxes
Mailboxes.mbox
MailData
POP-beguin.annemarie@sfr.fr@pop.sfr.fr
POP-beguinanne@sfr.fr@pop.sfr.fr
POP-contact@mytribu.net@mail.gandi.net
POP-dansetavie@sfr.fr@pop.sfr.fr
RSS

Next Step chef?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2012)

Ce que je ferais, pour y aller doucement : je ferais une copie de ce V2 sur un disque externe.

Ensuite sur l'autre Mac, dans Mail tu as dans la barre de menu : Fichier / importer des boites aux lettres.

Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tu choisis Apple Mail, Continuer, tu navigues jusqu'au disque externe, tu vas chercher UNE (petite) boite aux lettres, et tu importes.

Tu devrais trouver dans la barre latérale gauche de Mail un BAL "importation" ou quelque chose comme ça, je ne sais plus.

A ce stade, vois si l'opération s'est bien passée et si ça correspond à tes attentes.

(tu peux sélectionner tous les mails de cette boite et les glisser dans la bonne boite, ensuite supprimer la boite "importation").


----------



## Zanne (27 Décembre 2012)

C'est parti mais c'est très très lent,
sans doute parce que ça passe par le iMac + le dur externe, et que je n'ai pas de petite boîte aux lettres...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2012)

J'aurais branché le DDE au Macbook, c'était l'idée.

Ca évite de passer par le wifi.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2012)

A noter : les BAL contenues dans le dossier "Importation" peuvent être déplacées par glissé-déposé, dans la barre latérale gauche de Mail.


----------



## Zanne (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour Renaud,

donc oui j'ai fait tout ça pour une de mes BALs.

3 dossiers importés :
- deleted messages,
- INBOX,
- Sent Messages.

Succès pour les mails "envoyés", je l'es ai glissés-déposés au bon endroit dans ma BAL sur le MacBook Pro.
Par contre je patouille avec les formats zarbis de "deleted messages" et INBOX, je ne vois pas trop comment m'en sortir...

Des idées?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 je viens de faire un test : j'ai fait "Fichier / Importer des boites aux lettres", et je suis allé chercher dans le V2, dans mon compte genre POP-beguinanne@sfr.fr@pop.sfr.fr, la boite INBOX.mbox, et je l'ai importée.

Ca c'est bien passé, elle est dans "importation", tous les messages sont marqués comme non-lus.


----------



## Zanne (29 Décembre 2012)

Ca y est!
J'ai tout repris à tête reposée et ça marche, le transfert est fait!
Un GRRRAAAAAND MERCI Renaud!
Zanne.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 content pour toi  

Bon week-end !


----------



## marbubu (12 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Je parle de la Bibliothèque de l'Utilisateur, celle qui est dans la petite maison, pas celle qui est à la racine du disque.
> 
> Petite maison (ta session) / Bibliothèque / Mail / V2



Bonsoir,

j'ai un problème similaire...
J'ai suivi ton conseil mais je n'ai pas V2 après mail


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 que contient ce dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Mail, alors ?


----------



## marbubu (13 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue,
> 
> que contient ce dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Mail, alors ?



Merci pour ta réponse. 

Je suis sur Leopard. 
J'ai plusieurs docs comme
availablefeeds
backupTOP.plist
DefaultCounts

...
puis deux dossiers avec POP-lenom de mon adresse email
et un dossier: Signatures
smartMailboxex.plist
...


Je souhaiterai passer ces mails sur mountain lion.


Tout ce que j'ai réussi à faire à présent c'es effacer mails emails sur MAIL. Heureusement je les avais copiés auparavant dans un dossier et mis sur boite de dépôt, mais là encore impossible de connecter les deux ordinateurs pour récupérer les infos du vieux et les mettre sur le neuf 

La seule chose que j'ai réussi à transférer c'est Carnet d'adresses. C'est déjà ça

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------

Evidemment j'utilise ces macs pour mon boulot, sinon ce ne serait pas drôle


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2013)

L'existence du dossier V2 concerne Lion et Mountain Lion.

Avec Léopard, si c'est comme Snow Léopard, les BAL et les mails sont là :

~/Bibliothèque/Mail/Mailboxes.

Pour importer depuis Mountain Lion : dans Mail, Fichier / Importer des boites aux lettres, choisir "Apple Mail", "Continuer", naviguer jusqu'à ~/Bibliothèque/Mail/Mailboxes de Léopard, sélectionner la ou les BAL, "Choisir".

Les BAL seront importées dans Mail de ML, dans une BAL "Importation".


----------



## marbubu (13 Février 2013)

Ca j'ai fait mais y'a rien dans les dossiers importation :hein: C'est comme ça que j'ai tt perdu :rateau:





Renaud31 a dit:


> L'existence du dossier V2 concerne Lion et Mountain Lion.
> 
> Avec Léopard, si c'est comme Snow Léopard, les BAL et les mails sont là :
> 
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> L'existence du dossier V2 concerne Lion et Mountain Lion.
> 
> Avec Léopard, si c'est comme Snow Léopard, les BAL et les mails sont là :
> 
> ...



J'ai bien un dossier mailboxes mais il fait 0 KO

Les mails sont dans le dossier portant le nom de mon adresse email et dans différentes mbox.
Donc je les vois, je peux les ouvrir  , je m'en suis réexpédié un paquet d'ailleurs, mais je ne peux les importer ni dans l'ancienne boite, ni dans la nouvelle :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2013)

Je viens encore de simuler cette opération : j'ai importé dans Mail de Mountain Lion des BAL de mon clone Snow Léopard sur disque externe.

J'obtiens bien un dossier "Importation", qui contient les BAL choisies.
(et avec les mails dedans).



Suite à ce que tu as ajouté  : je viens de faire une importation de ~/Bibliothèque/Mail/POPmoncompte@orange.fr/ INBOX.mbox

Et ça marche aussi : c'est livré dans un dossier "importation", et il faut dispacher à la main vers les BAL existantes de Mail.


----------



## marbubu (13 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Je viens encore de simuler cette opération : j'ai importé dans Mail de Mountain Lion des BAL de mon clone Snow Léopard sur disque externe.
> 
> J'obtiens bien un dossier "Importation", qui contient les BAL choisies.
> (et avec les mails dedans).
> ...



T'as de la chance, ça marche pour toi 
Moi non :mouais:

C'est très gentil à toi de m'aider. 
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi mes mbox sont vides à chaque fois...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h57 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Je viens encore de simuler cette opération : j'ai importé dans Mail de Mountain Lion des BAL de mon clone Snow Léopard sur disque externe.
> 
> J'obtiens bien un dossier "Importation", qui contient les BAL choisies.
> (et avec les mails dedans).
> ...



Quand tu parles de disque externe, tu parles de disque dur Externe?
Je n'ai pas essayé en faisant comme cela. Je mettais sur Public et boite de dépôt.
Mais je n'arrive pas non plus à partager les deux ordo. J'suis nulle en résumé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2013)

Je fais les essais de SL vers ML, je n'ai pas Léopard pour tester.

Mais je suppose que c'est identique.

Donc : sur Léopard, tu as une BAL .mbox qui contient des mails, tu l'importes dans Mail de ML, ça crée un dossier Importation, dans lequel tu trouve la BAL .mbox, mais elle est vide ?

C'est ça qu'il faut comprendre ?


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2013)

Il me semble bien que de Léopard à SL, le système passait les emails à la moulinette pour les rendre compatibles.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2013)

Ah dans ce cas, ceux qui connaissent Léopard pourront aider.

Merci subsole.


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2013)

Attend d'autres avis. 
Sinon, il y a cette application, jette un oeil par  => là


----------



## marbubu (13 Février 2013)

Merci beaucoup, je regarde tout cela demain 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Je fais les essais de SL vers ML, je n'ai pas Léopard pour tester.
> 
> Mais je suppose que c'est identique.
> 
> ...



Tout à fait: je mets la m.box sur une clé car la boite de dépôt ne marche pas et je suis les recommandations mais rien ne sort de la boite :love:
Ca doit être le format des mails qui est illisible car ils apparaissent en grisé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2013)

Quel est le format de tes mails ?

.emlx sous Snow Léopard et Mountain Lion.


----------



## marbubu (14 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Quel est le format de tes mails ?
> 
> .emlx sous Snow Léopard et Mountain Lion.



C'est cela-même


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

La question, c'est quel format sous Léopard ?


----------



## marbubu (14 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> La question, c'est quel format sous Léopard ?



Bon, on reprend depuis le début, ce sera plus simple pour vous. Et encore merci de m'aider 

Je viens de trouver tous les mails de la boite qui m'intéresse. 
Je vous exactement où ils sont. 

Qd ça a tourné au vinaigre l'autre soir j'ai fait une sauvegarde sur un ddexterne.
Je viens de le brancher au ML.

Je vois mes mails!

Voici où ils sont sur la sauvegarde:

maison-public-boite de dépôt-mail-pop-monadresse-sent-messages mbox / INbox.
Dans chque mbox: deux docs: info.plist et un dossier messages refermant mes fameux mails :love:


Comment ne pas se louper une deuxième fois et éviter d'effacer ce quiest sur le DD? :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------

Si je demande des info sur un des mails, voici ce qui est écrit:

/Volumes/Sans titre 1/Backups.backupdb/MacBook de jennifer (37)/2013-02-12-223604/Macintosh HD/Users/jennifer/Public/Drop Box/Mail/POP-contact@............fr/INBOX.mbox/Messages

Ca vous parle peut-être plus que ce qui est écrit au-dessus


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

Depuis Mail de ML, il faut faire "importer des BAL", et choisir "INBOX.mbox".
(cette .mbox contient chez moi (SL) : Attachments, info.plist, Messages)

Ca fonctionne parfaitement sous Snow Léopard (vérifié hier) je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne sous Léopard, c'est pour ça que je demandais si le format des mails sous Léopard était déjà .emlx, ou non.


----------



## marbubu (14 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Depuis Mail de ML, il faut faire "importer des BAL", et choisir "INBOX.mbox".
> (cette .mbox contient chez moi (SL) : Attachments, info.plist, Messages)
> 
> Ca fonctionne parfaitement sous Snow Léopard (vérifié hier) je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne sous Léopard, c'est pour ça que je demandais si le format des mails sous Léopard était déjà .emlx, ou non.



oui c'est bien le même format 

Je n'ai pas le attachments en revanche: juste info.plist, Messages

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------

Si je tente ce que tu viens de me dire de faire, les mails ne vont pas s'effacer du DD? 
Je préfère m'en assurer avant de tout perdre :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

Les attachments doivent être les pièces jointes, peu importe.

L'importation ne peut pas effacer la source : c'est une copie.

Si le format des mails est le même ça doit marcher.

Et je viens encore de vérifier : j'ai importé une INBOX.mbox depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine (puisque je vois que ta sauvegarde est issue de TM : /Backups.backupdb/MacBook de...)

Et ça a marché sans problème.


----------



## marbubu (14 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Depuis Mail de ML, il faut faire "importer des BAL", et choisir "INBOX.mbox".
> (cette .mbox contient chez moi (SL) : Attachments, info.plist, Messages)
> 
> Ca fonctionne parfaitement sous Snow Léopard (vérifié hier) je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne sous Léopard, c'est pour ça que je demandais si le format des mails sous Léopard était déjà .emlx, ou non.



Je viens de l'importer. J'ai bien le dossier qui apparaît dans la liste sur MAIL .
Cette fois-ci je n'ai pas eu de message m'indiquant que seule une partie avait été récupérée comme les dernières fois.

que faut-il que je fasse maintenant?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Les attachments doivent être les pièces jointes, peu importe.
> 
> L'importation ne peut pas effacer la source : c'est une copie.
> 
> ...



Merci! 
J'attends tes instructions pour la suite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------

Je me suis doutée que ces info t'aideraient un peu plus.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

Ouvre le dossier, les mails sont dedans, tu les déplaces où tu veux, et quand tout est rangé, tu supprimes le dossier "Importation" (clic droit, supprimer).


----------



## marbubu (14 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ouvre le dossier, les mails sont dedans, tu les déplaces où tu veux, et quand tout est rangé, tu supprimes le dossier "Importation" (clic droit, supprimer).



Je tenteeeeeee!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------

J'ai sélectionné les mails, et les ai dragués vers la boite de réception. 
J'ai la roulette qui fonctionne pour le moment. Y'en a un paquet :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

Tu aurais pu commencer par tester avec 1, puis un paquet de 10, etc...

Mais pas de raison que ça ne marche pas.


----------



## marbubu (14 Février 2013)

C'est trop cool ça marche 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça n'avait pas marché les autres fois. C'est vraiment le fait de les importer depuis la sauvegarde TM qui change tout. 

Merci énormément, tu as sauvé tout mon boulot 

Je vends des séjours linguistiques/ formations en anglais. Si tu as besoin, n'hésite pas, ce sera avec plaisir que je te ferai un prix 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h24 ----------

J'ai tenté le tout pour le tout 


Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu aurais pu commencer par tester avec 1, puis un paquet de 10, etc...
> 
> Mais pas de raison que ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

Content que ça ai marché.

Quant à ça :



marbubu a dit:


> C'est vraiment le fait de les importer depuis la sauvegarde TM qui change tout.


Non, aucun rapport : tu aurais pu les importer direct depuis l'autre ordi (ce que j'ai testé hier).
(ou d'une copie du dossier Mail fait sur un DDE ou une clé USB).

Merci pour ta proposition  et bonne journée !


----------



## marbubu (14 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Content que ça ai marché.
> 
> Quant à ça :
> 
> ...



Bon bah le principal c'est que ça ait marché. 
N'hésite pas pour les séjours si tu as des gosses ou pour toi. Si tu es du 31, on est voisins 
Merci encore d'avoir passé du temps à me dépanner.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2013)

Avec plaisir 

*09* maintenant :love:


----------



## marbubu (14 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Avec plaisir
> 
> *09* maintenant :love:



C'est cool tu peux aller chercher les champignons sans te faire crever les pneus


----------

